# Billiger Strom



## waldy (16 November 2007)

Hallo,
ich ahbe heute Brief von RWE bekommen,  da steht, das Strom wird teuer kosten 1,42 Cent.
Frage, gibts eine günstiger und Serieose Stromanbieter ?
gruß waldy


----------



## Sockenralf (16 November 2007)

Hallo,

www.stromtarife.de


oder einfach mal nach Stromanbieter, Tarifwechsel usw. googeln  


MfG


----------



## RMA (16 November 2007)

Ich weiß nicht ob es bei Dir möglich ist, aber hier oben im hohen Norden ist die Flensburger Stadtwerke günstig und zuverlässig. Die liegen bei den meisten Internet Vergleiche direkt unter die billigsten Anbieter die auf Vorauszahlung bestehen - was man unter keinen Umständen mitmachen soll! (Wenn sie Pleite machen hast Du weder Strom noch Geld!)


----------



## Zimbo30 (16 November 2007)

Also es gibt ja einige mit Vorauszahlung (u.a.FlexStrom) die echt mit Abstand billiger sind, allerdings ist echt die Gefahr das wenn die Pleite ghen das Geld futsch ist. Viele bieten auch bei Abschluss eine Bonuszahlung an, die im nachfolgenden Jahr dann weg fällt. Dann kann es wieder sein das andere günstiger sind.


----------



## zotos (16 November 2007)

Ich hoffe Du denkst beim Thema Stromsparen nicht zuerst an einen Anbieter Wechsel und hast vorher mal geschaut wo man Stromsparen kann.

Mir drängt sich da eh er Eindruck auf das der Preiskampf da nicht so groß ist. Die einzigen die etwas herausstechen sind die Prepaid Anbieter. Die wohl auch mit dem Geld arbeiten werden. Wie das aussieht? Keine Ahnung ich denke mal nicht das die das Geld auf ein simples Sparbuch legen ;o)


----------



## Hermann (18 November 2007)

www.veryvox.de


----------



## maxi (19 November 2007)

Frage,

Dir ein Grundstück von mir fliesst ein kleiner Bach.
Darf man die Wasserkraft dazu benutzen einen kleinen Generator zu betreiben? Oder liegen hier weirder rechtliche Grundlagen entgegen?

Grüsse


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (19 November 2007)

maxi schrieb:


> Oder liegen hier weirder rechtliche Grundlagen entgegen?Grüsse



*Entgegen* stehen sie nicht solange Du sie beachtest.


----------



## Hermann (19 November 2007)

muss man nicht die wasserrechte dazu haben?!?
oder irre ich mich


----------



## MSB (19 November 2007)

Ich betreue div. Kleinwasserkraftanlagen,
und die haben alle seit etlichen Jahrzehnten das sog. Wasserrecht.
Meistens aus der Historie, also z.B. ehemalige Schmieden, Mühlen, Sägewerke ...

Angeblich soll eine derartige Neubeantragung aber ein bürokratischer Aufwand sonders gleichen sein,
also wenn du nicht von mindestens >50kW Generatorleistung sprichst im Grunde unrentabel.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## maxi (19 November 2007)

Sehr schade,
da hier viel Energie ungenutzt brach liegt.
Ich spreche hier eher von 1-2 KW und das zum Eigenbedarf.
Eine andere dimension ist für eien privaten nicht ohne grossen Finanziellen Aufwand realisierbar.
Vielleicht reicht hier aber auch eine enfache Genehmigung des Landkreises.

Am schönsten wäre die Energie dann an ein kleines Klimagerät anzuschliessen. So liese sich viel Fossiler Brennstoff vermeiden.


----------



## plc_tippser (19 November 2007)

maxi schrieb:


> Sehr schade,
> da hier viel Energie ungenutzt brach liegt.
> Ich spreche hier eher von 1-2 KW und das zum Eigenbedarf.
> Eine andere dimension ist für eien privaten nicht ohne grossen Finanziellen Aufwand realisierbar.
> ...


 
Für 1-2KW brauchst du schon odentlich durchfluß und Fallhöhe, setz dich mal auf ein Fahrrad mit Leistungsanzeige und erzeug 100W über10 min, dann haste dein Gewicht bald im Griff, evt. sogar die Rechtschreibung.

Aber das egal, das Fischereiamt, so ärmlich das auch klingt, kann da auch ganz schnell ein Thema werden, wobei, was ist ein Bächlein? Isar?

pt


----------



## MSB (19 November 2007)

Was sich in dem Bereich wohl momentan noch als kleiner Trend abzeichnet,
sind kleinst-BHKW's, das heißt du verfeuerst Pflanzenöl, also Rapsöl, Palmöl ...
in einem Angepassten Diesel-Motor, erzeugst somit deinen Strom für den Eigenbedarf,
und kannst außerdem noch die relativ hohe Abwärme des Motors zum Heizen nutzen.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## maxi (19 November 2007)

Ich habe mal 2 Protoypen von BKW`s gebaut die mit Gas laufen.
So richtig überzeugen konnte mich das ganze nicht.
Rentabel wr es nur da der Strom direkt mit Subventionen ins Netz verkauft wurde und auch keine Frequenzumrichter eingesetzt wurden.
Sie erzeugte Wärme war jedoch enorm.
Bei Rapsöl besteht das Problem das die vielen Rapsfelder recht schlecht für den Boden sind. also nur Raps auf seinen Acker anbauen geht leider nicht.

Zum Heizen gebe ich den Tip zur Getreideheizung.
Hier lässt sich auf einen Acker eine Sorte recht grossähriges Getreide anbauen welches wenig Nährstoffe aus den Boden nimmt. 
Für Landwirte die eh schon mit passenden Geräten ausgesattet sind sicher eine sehr günstige Investition.

--

Bei den Wasserkraftwerken finde ich es sehr schade wegen den absurden Auflagen. Gerade hier bei uns, wo die Wasserkraftwerke erfunden wurden solltte sich die Regierung noch einmal überlegungen dazu machen.


----------



## Stromer (19 November 2007)

maxi schrieb:


> Bei den Wasserkraftwerken finde ich es sehr schade wegen den absurden Auflagen. Gerade hier bei uns, wo die Wasserkraftwerke erfunden wurden solltte sich die Regierung noch einmal überlegungen dazu machen.


Da ist auch noch sehr vieles Ländersache, wie mit Genemigungen oder Auflagen gehandhabt wird.
Wer mehr Interesse daran hat: www.wasserkraft.org
Die Betreiber von kleinen Wasserkraftwerken sind einigermaßen Organisiert, sonst wäre es wohl noch viel schlimmer mit den Auflagen.
Wasserkraftstrom wird am schlechtesten bezahlt, obwohl er am sichersten verfügbar ist. 
Kein Schatten, oder Nacht, keine Windstille.


----------



## ge_org (19 November 2007)

Guckst du hier

http://www.sunmachine.at/


----------

